# Download Manager



## justhink (Apr 2, 2005)

Which is the best DOWNLOAD MANAGER ??????????


----------



## navjotjsingh (Apr 2, 2005)

FlashGet or the freeware FreshDownload.


----------



## justhink (Apr 2, 2005)

What about DAP and Mass Downloader


----------



## swatkat (Apr 2, 2005)

Download Express is one of the better Downloaders. A freeware!
*www.metaproducts.com/mp/mpProducts_Detail.asp?id=18

You can also try LeechGet, Star Downloader, all are Freewares.
*www.stardownloader.com/
*www.leechget.de/


----------



## Kannan (Apr 2, 2005)

I love Flashget. It can get any links and files as far as I have seen !!!


----------



## anurag_online (Apr 3, 2005)

Star downloader


----------



## mako_123 (Apr 3, 2005)

Download Accelator 7.2


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Apr 3, 2005)

DAP is quite good save for thos irritating ads, but mostly you can ignore them.


----------



## ishaan (Apr 3, 2005)

i personally think Net Transport is amazing......it even supports the mms protocol so u can save many streams off the net if u get their links wich is quite easy to do normally by viewing the source of the page...n otherwise also its really good go here *www.xi-soft.com/


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 3, 2005)

*Mass downloader* is the best , but it's a shareware.
*www.metaproducts.com/mp/mpProducts_Detail.asp?id=3

Or get *Download express*, which is also from meta products. It's free as well. This integrates with ur IE/maxthon browser, and it's a plugin of 500kb. 
*www.metaproducts.com/mp/mpProducts_Detail.asp?id=18


----------



## technovice (Apr 3, 2005)

Flashget is the best for me!
DAP is also pretty good
haven't tried any other!...didn't need to!!


----------



## Kannan (Apr 3, 2005)

I have used both DAP & Flash Get.

But Flash get, gets most of the links easily.


----------



## thecyclone2k (Apr 3, 2005)

I would prefer getright!


----------



## khattam_ (Apr 3, 2005)

Leechget or Freshdownload...........


----------



## ramprasad (Apr 4, 2005)

Hi all
    DAP is my choice...


Regards,
Ramprasad


----------



## nipun_the_gr8 (Apr 5, 2005)

DAP 7.2.0.0 ROCKS !!


----------



## hpotter606 (Apr 5, 2005)

DAP downloads ADs more than our downloads

Fresh download manger is my choice
Its free and fast


----------



## rajesh (Apr 5, 2005)

FlashGet for me.

It always downloads atleatst at 30-40 kbps speed.

I have tried others also, but not at this speed. But FlashGet is adware. That is a problem if you do not register.


----------



## ujjwal (Apr 5, 2005)

Flashget is perhaps the most powerful download manager for windows, but the ads on the free version are a bit of a dampener ... banner ads would be ok, but it has pop ups, which spoil the experience.

Thats why I am trying out Fresh Download now, it sounds promising.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Apr 6, 2005)

I don't know why Microsoft Antispyware thinks Flashget as spyware and lists all its files in spyware category.


----------



## whoopy_whale (Apr 6, 2005)

My choice is *Metaproducts Mass Downloader*.


----------

